
Deep-Murasaki: Deep Learning to Play Chess Without Knowing the Rules - fuwuxopape
https://github.com/lazydroid/deep-murasaki
======
bradknowles
So, on the order of about one minute per training epoch, for 500 epochs gives
you a trained program in about 500 minutes?

So, how well does it play? Does it make any illegal moves?

